# BOLT and tuning (adapter) issues



## dszlucha (Sep 12, 2002)

Hello.

I recently installed a new TiVo BOLT and TiVo Mini along with an Actiontec Moca adapter before the cable modem. I have a POE filter at the point TWC enters the house. TWC supplied a Cisco CableCARD and Tuning Adapter. Once we got the CardCARD and Tuning Adapter activated I immediately noticed two issues:

On occasion a channel will not have sound - sometimes on a recording or sometimes when watching live TV - if watching live TV I can switch away from a cannel and back again and it will usually have sound. 

Second and more problematic is that some channels I tune to will display for a second and then the screen will go blank with an error that the channel could not be tuned and to press select to tune it again. Pressing select will display the channel for a second but then will display the error again.

Both of these issues appear to be random - can not always reproduce.

I've read some threads about how the Cisco Tuning Adapter is not compatible with Moca (I use the TA's passthrough connection and have no issues with video on the mini) but before obtaining another splitter and POE filter to bypass the TA's passthrough I want to be sure that this symptom is consistent with the Moca incompatibility comments in other threads.

The TA firmware is F.1901 which I believe is considered ok for use with the BOLT.

Thanks!

David


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

I have a Cisco through Brighthouse and had all kinds of trouble until I set up as here as suggested by Cox Cable:

http://media.cox.com/support/print_...er_guides/cable_box/InstallingYourCiscoTA.pdf


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

heifer624 said:


> I have a Cisco through Brighthouse and had all kinds of trouble until I set up as here as suggested by Cox Cable:
> 
> http://media.cox.com/support/print_...er_guides/cable_box/InstallingYourCiscoTA.pdf


^^^^^
Agreed, Although your signals may be too low also,
MoCA disrupting the Cisco TA from tuning requests is also a sign of signal issues.

MoCA cannot pass-thru a Cisco TA, not sure how your Mini is even working.

From the Tuning Adapter Diagnostics what are your levels?
*Status Summary*
> NextPage
RF PARAMETERS

Tuner: x dBmV (this value is for the last channel tuned, and will change as the frequency changes)
FDC: x dBmV (this is the Forward Data Channel for TA communication)
RDC: xx dBmV (this is the Return Data Channel for TA communication)


----------



## dszlucha (Sep 12, 2002)

Thanks both for the info.

I checked TWC's info about hooking up the Cisco Tuning Adapter and their instructions state to use the pass-through port:

twc.com/cablecard
To install your Tuning Adapter, first make sure the CableCARD is installed and activated. Then follow these steps:
1. Connect the cable from the wall to cable in on the tuning adapter.
2. Connect a cable from cable out on the tuning adapter to cable in on the TiVo, Moxi, Samsung or Hauppauge.
3. Connect the power cord to the tuning adapter.
4. When the light is solid (has stopped flashing) connect the USB cable from the back of the tuning adapter to the device.

Since this differs from the Cox info and advice here I removed all Moca devices from my network/coax and switched the BOLT over to Wifi and it still will not tune SDV channels.

More specifically, it tunes the channel and displays it for a second and then displays:

This channel is temporarily unavailable.
Press SELECT to try tuning to this channel again.
Contact your cable provider for more information.

What's interesting is that on the Tuning Resolver page of the TA I am seeing LastErr: ChanNotAvail

I had the same issue on Saturday when I first activated the CC/TA but not yesterday. Having the problem again today - and without Moca.

As a next step I could try to dig up a splitter to split the TA/TiVo and will report back.

By the way, the signal levels on the TA are:

Tuner: -1 dBmV
FDC: -2 dBmV
RDC: 39 dBmV

Thanks!

David


----------



## dszlucha (Sep 12, 2002)

To follow up - 

With Moca devices disconnected to the network/coax I added a splitter to split the TA/TiVo and am having the same tuning issue.

The RF values have changed however:

Tuner: -8 dBmV
FDC: -8 dBmV
RDC: 39 dBmV

At this point I'm not convinced that it's a Moca / splitter issue but not sure where to go from here.

David


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

Humor me.... Disconnect your cable modem for a few and see what happens.


----------



## dszlucha (Sep 12, 2002)

I called TWC's CableCARD direct # and the CSR had me restart the RA and sent a reset to my TA - one or both fixed the issue.

What's interesting is that he agreed about using a POE filter/splitter if using MOCA so I ordered a POE filter. I think TWC needs to update their install instructions to state this if a customer is using MOCA. 

I further suspect a signal issue as when I attempted to tune a SDA channel just now and got a signal message (V52) on the TiVo. Switching away from that channel and back cleared it up.

I haven't had a chance yet to try after disconnecting the cable modem from the coax but will try when I get either of the error messages again (temporarily unavailable or V52).

David


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

dszlucha said:


> With Moca devices disconnected to the network/coax I added a splitter to split the TA/TiVo and am having the same tuning issue.
> 
> The RF values have changed however:
> 
> ...


Your RF levels above, are marginally low with the splitter connected. 
In Hot weather those levels are going to drop, possibly below acceptable. I would advise you to get a TWC Tech out to check your levels and troubleshoot, replacing and eliminating any unnecessary splitters, replacing connectors, etc.

What are the signal levels at your cable modem? >> http://192.168.100.1/


----------



## dszlucha (Sep 12, 2002)

I only had a 3 way splitter and put the TA on the -7dBmV side. I'll make sure to pick up a 2 way.

The splitter coming into the house is a 4 way which is -7dBmV on each connection.

The cable modem is showing a signal level of -6.4 dBmV and is on the "STB" side of an Actiontec ECB2500C MOCA adapter.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Check the following items from the Tuning Adapter Diagnostics and compare them between working and not working. When it is not working is the *DAVIC* status still *Locked*?

Status Summary 
INITIALIZATION
Status: *Ready* (Ready - B'cast Only is not correct)

POST and Boot Results 
BOOT STATUS
UNcfg: *Ready*

RF Statistics 
DAVIC: *Connected*
Status: *Locked*

PowerKEY Information
Received
EMMs: (should not be zero, unless it was recently rebooted)

SWITCHED DIGITAL VIDEO
CLIENT
Authorized: *Yes*
Service Gp: (value)
RF Ip Addr: (Should list an address like 10.40.32.45)
SERVER
Status: *Ready*


----------



## dszlucha (Sep 12, 2002)

It acted up again this evening when I tried to tune to the NFL Network. I could see the channel for a second and then "Press SELECT to tune this channel again".

All the values in the TA diagnostic screen looked "correct", e.g., the values that you posted.

I pulled the power to the TA for 10 seconds and then reconnected and after it booted up I am now able to tune to SDA channels again. I'm assuming all SDA channels are affected. 

One variable I have not yet confirmed is that I let the TiVo BOLT go into Standby after 3 hours. I'm going to turn off automatic standby mode and see if that helps.

David


----------



## dszlucha (Sep 12, 2002)

As a follow up - it seems that standby on the TiVo has no effect. I still have to restart the TA at least once a day.


----------



## dszlucha (Sep 12, 2002)

Here's some additional info that might help troubleshooting this issue. I tried to tune in an SDV channel and got the usual this channel is temporarily unavailable after I could clearly see that the TA changed to the correct channel.

I then went into TiVo diagnostic screen and Tune State shows in progress and Resoltuon Status shows response pending. It's as if the TiVo is not getting data via (USB?) back the TA.

I'm not sure if this is a TiVo problem or a TA problem.

If I reset the TA then all is well for a undefined time of less than a day.

David


----------



## dszlucha (Sep 12, 2002)

Update - swapped out the TA at the TWC store and so far so good. I activated the new box over 24 hours ago and I can still change to SDV channels without the "temporarily unavailable" message. Must have been a problem with the old TA.


----------

